# 2017 nautic star 215 sb



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 2017 NAUTIC STAR 215SB IS LOADED AND READY TO GO HAS SIMRAD GPS DEPTH SOUNDER, I PILOT TROLLING MOTOR, POWER POLE, BOARDING LADDER, BIMINI TOP, IT HAS LOW HOURS UNDER 50 AND JUST BEEN SERVICED HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS THIS ONE WONT LAST LONG $35,495.00:texasflag

[email protected]

CELL 361-229-5402 CALL OR TEXT
WORK 361-758-2140


----------

